# Audi Social Media Covers Petit Le Mans Endurance Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, Va., Sep 24, 2009 - Audi Sport returns to Petit Le Mans this weekend to defend its unbeaten streak in the Atlanta race with Audi enriching coverage of the action through key social media outlets.
The Audi Sport Le Mans racing dynasty hasn’t lost the 10-hour Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta raceway since 2000 and enters this year’s American Le Mans Series contest with the new R15 TDI clean diesel car.
* Full Story *


----------

